# Which new Kindle will you be getting?



## ArtMayo (Sep 13, 2011)

So very, very excited about this.

For me, it's got to be the Kindle Touch 3G (shame about the Nov release though):










Want, want, want!


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

None of the above.


----------



## katy32 (Dec 20, 2010)

Will be preordering the fire today  Thinking about the touch but want more details first


----------



## woodNUFC (Aug 12, 2010)

Elk said:


> None of the above.


Ditto.

I like to take notes whilst I read and the Kindle 3's physical keyboard is great for that task.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Very tempted by the Touch WiFi, if available to us Europeans.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Website is updated. . . .your poll needs to have options for selecting more than one. . .I'm thinking a touch and a Fire


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Here are the price points:

6" EInk
Kindle WiFi SO $79 (w/o $109) AVAILABLE now
Kindle Touch WiFi SO $99 (w/o $139) released November 21, Pre-Order now
Kindle Touch 3G SO $149 (w/o $189) released November 21, Pre-Order now

7" multi touch display tablet
Kindle Fire WiFi $199 PRE-ORDER released November 15


----------



## eurotrash (Jul 28, 2011)

None unless they release a larger model.


----------



## J_T (May 16, 2011)

Probably none, but I'm most tempted by the Fire. I like my buttons and keyboard on the K3.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I've been a bit jealous of the Special Offers, and I have been wanting a small, cheap, not-a-disaster if I lose it, Kindle so I could read on eInk while I travel. For now, I've ordered the plain ole Kindle with Special Offers for $79. It's possible I'll get buyer's remorse and cancel (I ordered it with free shipping, so I assume it will be a day or two before it ships).

Kindle fire might be interesting if it had 3G, but with the limited storage, the wifi only version is less interesting to me than my Dell Streak 7.

Added later, Amazon is too quick for me, my Kindle is already "shipping soon"! But I think I'll be happy with it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Here are the price points:

6" EInk
Kindle WiFi  SO $79  (w/o $109)  AVAILABLE now
Kindle Touch WiFi  SO $99 (w/o $139)  released November 21, Pre-Order now
Kindle Touch 3G  SO $149  (w/o $189)  released November 21, Pre-Order now

7" multi touch display tablet
Kindle Fire WiFi  $199  PRE-ORDER  released November 15

DX and Keyboard Kindles still available . . . . Keyboard Kindles available at same price points as the Touch -- K3SO is now $99 vs. $114


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

Tempted by the Touch, but has anyone found or heard any discussion about what type of sceensaver features (if any) will be offered on the new Touch?  I see there will be a special offers Touch Kindle, so does that mean the Touch without special offers will still have dead authors?  Some really nice features on both the Touch and the Fire.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Here are the links to the new Kindle readers and Kindle Fire:

Kindle $79
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0051QVESA/?tag=kbpst-20

Kindle Touch $99
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005890G8Y/?tag=kbpst-20

Kindle Touch 3G $149
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005890G8O/?tag=kbpst-20

Kindle Fire $199
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0051VVOB2/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

I ordered the 3G Touch.  Now to patiently wait 2 months! UGH!  

When I went to order I saw that they have special offers versions for all 3 eink kindles.


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

I just pre-ordered a Fire. I figure I'd rather get in early and cancel later if the reviews turn out bad than want one and have to wait forever.

I'm also considering a touch. I love my 3G K3 and take notes on it all the time, so I'd have to play with a touch first before I make that plunge. But I'd like to have a wi-fi only e-ink device, as it sucks to forget to turn wireless off and have a dead battery in a few days.

IMO, Amazon just murdered the game for all other e-readers today. I guess time will tell though.

I'm also really glad to see that the "Kindle with keyboard" is still available for the time being.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Note that the "Kindle with Keyboard" price is reduced. . . . .K3SO is now $99. . . . .if you bought one in the last 30 days, contact Kindle Customer Support -- they'll probably refund the difference.

I just pre-ordered the Fire and an thinking about the touch. . . .but probably not unless I can find someone worthy to give my k3 to. . . . . . .


----------



## ArtMayo (Sep 13, 2011)

Well I may be getting ahead of myself in wanting a Kindle Touch 3G. The Amazon UK site has just been updated, and there's only news of the new ad-supported Kindle.

Interestingly, Kindle 3 is now Kindle Keyboard and Kindle Keyboard 3G.

Infuriatingly, the Kindle $79 has become, in the UK, the Kindle $139!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

DH won't like it, but I just pre-ordered a Kindle Touch w/Special Offers. Wish the Fire had more storage, I'd be more interested. We'll see, I might change my mind before the end of the week.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

The Fire, if anything. $199 makes it hard to resist.
For e-ink, my K3 will be fine for a long time to come.


----------



## brian70 (Mar 26, 2010)

The Kindle Touch 3G.    It is going to be a long two months.


----------



## w5jck (Aug 30, 2010)

I ordered the Fire!

I was not impressed with the new eInk models. I really hate that silver bezel, and I don't care for touch screens. The new Non-touch model seems like a downgrade from my K3. But that's okay because I love my K3 and will continue to use it.


----------



## tinytoy (Jun 15, 2011)

I think the new $79 Kindle will be perfect for DH so I may get it for him for Christmas.

I'm still happy with my Kindle 3 WiFi w/ SO, I guess now known as "Kindle Keyboard". I never use the keyboard so I suppose if DH has a need for it we can swap.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

This needs to be multiple choice...

A Fire and a Touch 3G


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

Just pre-ordered the kindle w/o special offers...I like to have book covers for screen savers...I'll pay the extra $50.00 for that.

Now...we just have to wait....


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I pre-ordered the Fire...as a possible gift for one of my sons for Christmas.

I also pre-ordered the Touch 3G for myself....and the new lighted cases....LOVE that the light is now centered above the kindle, instead of at the corner. That will light the kindle more evenly. Can't wait...hurry up Nov. 21!


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

I ordered a Fire for DH for Christmas.  DH told me to order (he's at work and can't do it himself) a Touch 3G for me and a Touch Special Offers for DS. All the orders placed and Christmas shopping almost finished (until the covers and skins are available).


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I am going to order the KTouch with 3G for Mom's Christmas present.  She is still on a K2 and she really likes my iPad and how easy it is to move around especially within the Bible.  It it somewhat tedious with the buttons.  I think she will love it.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> This needs to be multiple choice...
> 
> A Fire and a Touch 3G


Agree on multiple choice.

Ordered a kindle with special offers($79) which should arrive tomorrow. It'll allow me to see if I like the new body/color/weight and general feel of the new model. Plus hopefully it'll keep me from going crazy while I wait for the kindle touch wi-fi I also ordered.


----------



## pittle (Sep 9, 2010)

I think the Touch & Fire sound interesting, but since I hate fingerprints on my screen, I decided to go with the new Kindle with Special Offers.  Hubby recently decided that he wanted a Kindle for our upcoming vacation - I told him to wait until today to see what was coming and what the prices would be.  This one will be here next week and I will use it and he will use the Kindle 3 that I bought last year.  

I will order a lighted cover, but it will not be here for our vacation.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I updated the poll to allow multiple selections. Sounds like that is necessary for you early adopters!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Harvey said:


> I updated the poll to allow multiple selections. Sounds like that is necessary for you early adopters!!


Thank you, Harvey!

I'd order one of each if I could....


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I think it will be the Kindle Fire for me.

I like the idea of touch screen, but am still too much in love with my K3 (can we still call it that?) to get a replacement.

By the way, does anybody know if pre-ordering the Fire would allow "buying" the free apps in the Amazon App store? I don't have any Android devices.

N


----------



## Asedious (May 26, 2010)

Since Amazon won't ship internationally the new ones, I'll keep my K3, so none of the above


----------



## tamborine (May 16, 2009)

Just preordered the Fire!

Who wants to buy a nook color?


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Elk said:


> None of the above.


Same here! Really like my K3 and can do without fingerprints.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Neekeebee said:


> I think it will be the Kindle Fire for me.
> 
> I like the idea of touch screen, but am still too much in love with my K3 (can we still call it that?) to get a replacement.
> 
> ...


Maybe. . . . I think you'll need the serial number to be assigned first. I can see the Fire I pre-ordered in Manage Your Kindle, but it doesn't show as one of my devices in the Appstore. . . .in order to add a device you need a phone number or email address to send a link to the device which you then open to install the Appstore. . . . .

BUT. . . .once a SN is assigned, the Appstore should come pre-installed on the Fire, so then you should be able to buy apps.

And I feel the same way about my K3 -- not ready to upgrade it but the Fire seems like something completely different.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks, Ann.  I'll keep checking my account and looking for it!

N


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

w5jck said:


> I ordered the Fire!
> 
> I was not impressed with the new eInk models. I really hate that silver bezel, and I don't care for touch screens. The new Non-touch model seems like a downgrade from my K3. But that's okay because I love my K3 and will continue to use it.


I agree. If the touch was available in black, I'd have ordered one with my Fire. I still may pull the trigger on a touch before Christmas, but I want to see one in person first.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Neekeebee said:


> I think it will be the Kindle Fire for me.
> 
> I like the idea of touch screen, but am still too much in love with my K3 (can we still call it that?) to get a replacement.
> 
> ...


Don't think so as you have to have a registered device. A friend tried while waiting for their device and it would't work.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Neekeebee said:


> By the way, does anybody know if pre-ordering the Fire would allow "buying" the free apps in the Amazon App store? I don't have any Android devices.


If a friend has an obsolete Android phone they aren't using, you could probably borrow it, register that in your name and use it to establish an account. I am pretty sure all you'd need is a wifi connection, not 3G or a phone number to do this if all you wanted to do was establish an account. I haven't done this myself, so I could be all wet, but I see no reason why it wouldn't work.


----------



## drafter69 (Mar 21, 2009)

None for now.....  I bought my Kindle 3 for reading and it works great.  The e-ink is remarkable.  The "fire" does not seem to use e-ink.  The K3 has a long battery life.... the fire seems to be a few hours.  

I'll wait until a color version of the K-3 comes out and in the meantime I will enjoy reading......  ( on my K3)


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

Will be ordering the Fire!!!!


----------



## hannahi (Sep 27, 2010)

I pre-ordered the Fire. I'm most excited about the Touch though. Still, I might just keep my Kindle 3 until it dies. By then the price for the Touch will likely have gone down. I'm not sure if I'll keep the pre-order for the Fire because I'd like a tablet with more functionality (Netflix app available, built-in camera, for instance).


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> If a friend has an obsolete Android phone they aren't using, you could probably borrow it, register that in your name and use it to establish an account. I am pretty sure all you'd need is a wifi connection, not 3G or a phone number to do this if all you wanted to do was establish an account. I haven't done this myself, so I could be all wet, but I see no reason why it wouldn't work.


I THINK you have to first download the App store before you can purchase apps. The borrowed phone would work with wifi, download appstore, then buy apps which stay stored in your manage your kindle, then you can change device later. Once appstore is downloaded, the apps will be there waiting for you to install.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

None. I went crazy with the last DecalGirls sale and have, um, a _few_ skins to use yet.

Might buy my son one of the $79 ones, though. He doesn't read a lot, since he's in college right now, but I know there are a few books he'd like to read in his down time or during breaks.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> If a friend has an obsolete Android phone they aren't using, you could probably borrow it, register that in your name and use it to establish an account. I am pretty sure all you'd need is a wifi connection, not 3G or a phone number to do this if all you wanted to do was establish an account. I haven't done this myself, so I could be all wet, but I see no reason why it wouldn't work.


Thanks for the advice, guys!

So, if I enter the info of the Android phone in my Amazon account, would I still need to then get on the phone to download or register or anything? Hubby has a Droid but only the phone function is working now...the display is broken and we are waiting for our contract to run out.

N


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

none I am tempted by the color screen of the fire the one thing I miss about traditional books is the color covers. But I just can't justify it with my K3 having no problems and knowing the touch screen would likely drive me nuts on a device I would most likely use just for reading.  I hope the color screens are available soon for the readers


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

CrystalStarr said:


> I ordered the 3G Touch. Now to patiently wait 2 months! UGH!
> 
> When I went to order I saw that they have special offers versions for all 3 eink kindles.


I know! This is going to be the longest Kindle Watch ever!


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I really like the newest low-end one, (still don't want a touchscreen on my reader) but my K3 still works wonderfully. I will suppress my gadget lust until the next generation (I hope).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Neekeebee said:


> Thanks for the advice, guys!
> 
> So, if I enter the info of the Android phone in my Amazon account, would I still need to then get on the phone to download or register or anything? Hubby has a Droid but only the phone function is working now...the display is broken and we are waiting for our contract to run out.
> 
> N


You have to enter the phone number and then access the AppStore from the phone to install it and register the device with Amazon. Once you do that, you can buy apps and they keep them for you in the cloud. You could try it, but if you can't manipulate the display it might not work. 

Or, you could just go to the Appstore on Amazon and see if they let you buy without having a device registered. . . . .don't think it will though.

If you can access the browser on the phone at all, you can get the appstore via www.amazon.com/amazonappstoreapp/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

I pre-ordered the touch 3G with special offers. The fire is very tempting, but I just got an iPad, so have that for color. Not ruling it out though. I also ordered the green lighted cover. Applied for the Amazon visa too so I got $40 off my order.


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

I pre-ordered the Touch (WiFi). I am considering selling my iPad for the Fire, but I might take a wait and see approach.

I still think the "Fingerprint" issue is being exaggerated. The screen on the touch will be the same as the K3 since the touch uses IR sensors in the bezel. I've tested my K3 screen by touching and acting like it was a touch screen and the fingerprints are really hard to notice (I have to really be looking for them). I can see this being a problem if you are eating something fried or greasy and using the Kindle, but under normal use I don't think it will be an issue. I think a lot of people are comparing the fingerprint issue with glass screens and assume it will be similar, but it's not.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

DD said:


> I know! This is going to be the longest Kindle Watch ever!


48 days to Fire. 54 to Touch. November's going to be exciting around here!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I pre-ordered Kindle Touch 3G without ads.  My confirmation e-mail is dated / timed -- Sept. 28, 2011 at 12:03 P.M. Central.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Pre-ordered Touch Wifi w/SO. Already have 3 iPads. Don't need the fire. But it looks sweet. I would get one if I didn't already have the iPads.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

None of them, thanks. I like the keyboard and e-ink of the K3.  I mean, the Fire is kinda cool, I guess, but as one reviewer put it, it's the same size and does about the same thing as the Blackberry Playbook.  It's too small to do much.  

For me it comes down to this:  can I write my next novel on it?  If the answer is "No" then the gadget really has no use for me.  And if I have to buy a screen and then a separate keyboard to make it work for me, I might as well buy a laptop.

I got a Chromebook a few weeks ago and long ago switched to Google Docs.  So, I am sticking with that and my K3.


----------



## gibletpie (Sep 28, 2011)

Pre-ordered Kindle Touch Wi-Fi.  I barely ever use the 3g on my K2.  I'm excited!


----------



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

Already pre-ordered the Kindle Fire!!!
I've been wanting a tablet for the longest!!!
I own/use a Kindle 3 and she's a keeper!!!
Best of both worlds.

Way to go, Amazon!!!


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

balaspa said:


> None of them, thanks. I like the keyboard and e-ink of the K3. I mean, the Fire is kinda cool, I guess, but as one reviewer put it, it's the same size and does about the same thing as the Blackberry Playbook. It's too small to do much.
> 
> For me it comes down to this: can I write my next novel on it? If the answer is "No" then the gadget really has no use for me. And if I have to buy a screen and then a separate keyboard to make it work for me, I might as well buy a laptop.
> 
> I got a Chromebook a few weeks ago and long ago switched to Google Docs. So, I am sticking with that and my K3.


I don't think the Fire was really designed for productivity, it's not really trying to do everything. Furthermore, there is no bluetooth so you wouldn't have the option for an external keyboard on the Fire unless they have one that connect physically which I have not heard any plans for.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

jd78 said:


> I don't think the Fire was really designed for productivity, it's not really trying to do everything. Furthermore, there is no bluetooth so you wouldn't have the option for an external keyboard on the Fire unless they have one that connect physically which I have not heard any plans for.


I agree. It's designed to consume content. I think amazon made that clear when saying you can consume all of their content. I think it's going to appeal to a large market segment out there.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jd78 said:


> I don't think the Fire was really designed for productivity, it's not really trying to do everything. Furthermore, there is no bluetooth so you wouldn't have the option for an external keyboard on the Fire unless they have one that connect physically which I have not heard any plans for.


Yeah, the Fire is for delivering content to. . . .not for creating your own.

But, not every device is for everyone. . . I'm glad there are so many choices!


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

You can already name your new device on the manage your kindle page. I named mine Jerome as he's the patron saint of libraries and librarians.


Still jonesing to order the fire as well but having a hard time justifying it since I just got an iPad a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Lisa J. Yarde (Jul 15, 2010)

Debating the Kindle Fire or Touch for my mom; I don't know whether a  color or touch screen device is better suited to her with poor eyesight and a general discomfort with fancy technology. She's done great with my Kindle but high time she had her own.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Ordered 2 Touch 3g's without ads. One for me, one for my son. Also ordered 2 lighted covers, one in brown for him, one in purple for me.

I remembered to use the Kindleboard links this time!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You have to enter the phone number and then access the AppStore from the phone to install it and register the device with Amazon. Once you do that, you can buy apps and they keep them for you in the cloud. You could try it, but if you can't manipulate the display it might not work.
> 
> Or, you could just go to the Appstore on Amazon and see if they let you buy without having a device registered. . . . .don't think it will though.
> 
> If you can access the browser on the phone at all, you can get the appstore via www.amazon.com/amazonappstoreapp/?tag=kbpst-20


Ann has given good advice. My _BELIEF_ is that you'd need the phone (sounds like your husband's droid wouldn't work, but you might be able to borrow one from someone else) initially to download the appstore from Ann's link and set up the account, but once you've done that I don't think you would need access to the device.

I do know for sure that I routinely buy Amazon apps using the web browser on my PC, and download them to my phone later or not at all. So my belief is that once you have the account set up, you'd just need a computer with internet access (I suspect even the Kindle browser would do in a pinch!).


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I just ordered the Kindle Touch With Special Offers to replace my K2.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

so if I have a Kindle 3, are there any major reasons to upgrade to one of the new e-ink versions?

The e-ink screen is essentially the same, but it might be bigger.....
Are there any major software changes that I won't be able to use on my K3? (except for the touchscreen, of course)


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

I love the tiny size (and price) of the $79 Kindle.  I've been wanting one with special offers for awhile now, and can't resist this one!  My hubby has a K2 and is envious of the nicer screen on my K3.  Guess who's going to get my K3?    My phone has a touch screen, and my Nook Color (rooted) has a touch screen, and I find I'm always wiping off fingerprints, so the touch screen wasn't really a draw for me.

Oh, and I don't wanna wait 2 months!


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

None for me...  after buying every new Kindle released since the beginning,  I am tired of having to re-accessorize... hah!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> so if I have a Kindle 3, are there any major reasons to upgrade to one of the new e-ink versions?
> 
> The e-ink screen is essentially the same, but it might be bigger.....
> Are there any major software changes that I won't be able to use on my K3? (except for the touchscreen, of course)


The screen is the same size. The overall form factor is slightly smaller because there's no Keyboard. And, in fact, the new offerings hold fewer books: 1400 for the Kindle and 3000 for the KTouch. The Kindle has less memory than the KKbd and the touch technology must use some of the memory since it's the same amount as the KKbd which holds 3500 books.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The screen is the same size. The overall form factor is slightly smaller because there's no Keyboard. And, in fact, the new offerings hold fewer books: 1400 for the Kindle and 3000 for the KTouch. The Kindle has less memory than the KKbd and the touch technology must use some of the memory since it's the same amount as the KKbd which holds 3500 books.


Thanks....since I have an iPad already, I think I'll be sticking with the K3 for now....but this has definite Christmas Gift possibilities.....


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

Since one of these should be "K4" and I said I would wait till the "K4" came out when the K3 came out I think I'm justified in getting one.
I will have to wait till Saturday to see, it's my birthday and I was told not to order anything.  I want Saturday to hurry up and get here!


----------



## Dolorous Edd Tollett (May 29, 2011)

I have been looking at tablets for a while, considered the Velocity Micro Cruz but haven't "pulled the trigger". I love my kindle 3 and I believe in brand loyalty to a point. I don't want 3G so it appears to have the features I want.

I will probably just go ahead and buy the fire. The price is pretty good, I would like to know more about battery life, I am sure it will be nowhere near the battery life I enjoy now.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

DD said:


> Ordered 2 Touch 3g's without ads. One for me, one for my son. Also ordered 2 lighted covers, one in brown for him, one in purple for me.
> 
> I remembered to use the Kindleboard links this time!


Thank you, DD!


----------



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

Dolorous Edd Tollett said:


> I have been looking at tablets for a while, considered the Velocity Micro Cruz but haven't "pulled the trigger". I love my kindle 3 and I believe in brand loyalty to a point. I don't want 3G so it appears to have the features I want.
> 
> I will probably just go ahead and buy the fire. The price is pretty good, I would like to know more about battery life, I am sure it will be nowhere near the battery life I enjoy know.


Battery life according to Amazon: "Up to 8 hours of continuous reading or 7.5 hours of video playback, with wireless off. Battery life will vary based on wireless usage, such as web browsing and downloading content."


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

I just pre-ordered the Kindle Fire! I already have a K2 and K3SO and I'm thinking about selling my K2. My K3's a keeper so I'm not interested in the new Kindle or Kindle Touch.


----------



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

None. My K3G is only about a month old and I love it, so I will wait for the next generation, unless the KT can nest collections and display book covers on the home screen then I might consider upgrading.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

Personally, I haven't seen anything in the new Kindle (ereader) lineup that makes it really stand out over my K3. Smaller size? the K3 felt so much smaller than my K1, I though I was going to break it. The K3 stays in it case all the time now. The keyboard doesn't bother me on the K3, so the $79 seems like it would be more work to try and search by scrolling through letters. The touch screen versions may be a step up, but other than reducing the size, will the touch screen add features? There would need to be more for me to jump on the K4, which I don't see right now.

The Kindle Fire is interesting, but, for a techie like me, it is a little lacking. 8GB of memory is not much for a tablet, especially since there doesn't seem to be the ability to add a microSD card. You end up relying on cloud access for things like music, which is fine as long as you have wifi access all the time. 8-10 hours of battery life with wifi turned off is also a little lacking. I have a Viewsonic gTablet which easily gets 8-10 hours with wifi turned on. One of the things I like about my gTablet is being able to video chat, especially since my daughter is in Iraq and it gives us a chance to catch up. Since the Kindle Fire doesn't have a camera, it would mean not having that ability.

I think they all look like good devices, and for most people, they will fit their needs quite well. There just isn't enough of a jump in features for me. Maybe when the next version of the Fire comes out, though....


----------



## dimples (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm sticking to my K3, at least for now. I'm still very much in love with it and I like having a keyboard on there. Personally, I don't see any added value in a touch device or a tablet. But if I were to order one, I'd go for the new 'regular' kindle.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm leaning towards the $79 non-touch Kindle. I like to read in bed at night with my hands wrapped up in the blanket. A touch screen wouldn't work so well with that.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

K Touch 3G with SO  . Or maybe Wi-Fi only. I can't decide  

Other question: does it say anywhere if the Touch without SO allows for custom Screen Savers??


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Here are the price points:
> 
> 7" multi touch display tablet
> Kindle Fire WiFi $199 PRE-ORDER released November 15


Hmm, I dont suppose there was any mention that if you dont pre-order, the price goes up after Nov 15? Like to $250 (just speculation)?


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Ordered both the Fire and Touch today!

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Neo said:


> K Touch 3G with SO . Or maybe Wi-Fi only. I can't decide
> 
> Other question: does it say anywhere if the Touch without SO allows for custom Screen Savers??


If it doesn't say that, then it's not a feature. But no doubt the code wizards will whip something up as soon as they have the actual device in hand.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

9MMare said:


> Hmm, I dont suppose there was any mention that if you dont pre-order, the price goes up after Nov 15? Like to $250 (just speculation)?


I would not expect any thing of that sort from Amazon. The price is $199. BUT, it's entirely possible that there might be a larger Fire (I'm gonna go with Blaze) in the Spring which would cost more. . . . . .


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm in for the $79 K4 with Special Offers. I had a $79.31 gift card balance...seemed like a sign. 

Touchscreen doesn't interest me in the least, and the lack of a physical keyboard is fine for me since those keys smudged off in past models and a digital keyboard suits my needs just as well.

As for the Kindle Fire, awesome price-point but it's first-gen tech for Amazon and I've learned my lesson on that. I'll wait for the inevitable better, cheaper second or third gen version of their tablet. I'm in no rush. Plus, I like e-ink too much. The Fire would not be a replacement for my Kindle, just my way of getting a tablet.

Edit: I'm upgrading from a *K1*_. About time, don't you think? _


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Probably none.  I'll probably just stick with my K3 and iPad 2 combo as both suit my needs fine.  Slight chance I'd pass the K3 on to my parents (my mom uses the K2 I gave them all the time) and get a Kindle Touch.  But I doubt it as I don't think my dad would use a Kindle all that much anyway.

No interest in the Fire personally as I need a bigger screen on my tablet for all the PDFs documents I read and mark up--even the iPad's 9.7" screen is a tad small for my liking.  Looks like a great (and cheap!) device for people who just want a portable internet device/e-reader though!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If it doesn't say that, then it's not a feature. But no doubt the code wizards will whip something up as soon as they have the actual device in hand.


Good point! But maybe I'll just give the SO a try and avoid hacking my Kindle for once


----------



## Evan Couzens (Jul 18, 2011)

Girlfriend just offered to buy my K3 off of me for $80; she wants the keyboard for her editing business, and I'm kind of eyeing the Kindle Touch. Do I upgrade for a net $10? Why does it feel like she's trying to rip me off?

All of this new gadgetry confuses and frightens me.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

CS said:


> I'm in for the $79 K4 with Special Offers. I had a $79.31 gift card balance...seemed like a sign.
> 
> Touchscreen doesn't interest me in the least, and the lack of a physical keyboard is fine for me since those keys smudged off in past models and a digital keyboard suits my needs just as well.
> 
> ...


_

You probably already saw this but just in case...the $79 dollar version is going to have an on screen keyboard where you select one letter at a time with the 5-way button. Probably fine for single word searches or looking for a book in the Kindle store, but not for notetaking or other uses._


----------



## Pinworms (Oct 20, 2010)

None of them.

At first I was excited about the Fire, then I thought about why I would even want it.  8gb storage is much too small (basically forced to use cloud), the screen is small, the battery life is subpar, its wifi only, and there's no camera/mic.  $200 is a great price, but there's nothing that makes me really want it.  I'll wait until a generation or two for improvements.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

None of the above.  I have a DX and sorry, but I'm not going to go down in screen size.  Plus, I HATE touchscreens.


----------



## blefever (Jul 29, 2010)

I see no need to divorce my K3. It suits me just fine! And I don't think I could give up the eink. I'll wait for further developments....and price wars!!!


----------



## jillpadz (Sep 14, 2011)

I still in love with my K3... Having a bit of a hard time typing on the keyboard... Can't imagine doing in with a scroll bar or buttons...

However, the Kindle at $79 is a steal...

Happy shopping folks ü


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Whoops I guess I should have posted my other comment on this thread.  Because I said...I can't decide.  Reading through here...valid points.  Dang.  I wish the new models were shipping earlier.  It's all pointing me to the 79 dollar model to get by until I've a better idea if I want  the tablet.


----------



## HeyDrew (Sep 12, 2011)

I ordered the Kindle Wifi (w/o Special Offers) and should be getting it tomorrow (9/29).  I've been waiting for the removal of the keyboard for ages and I'm *so* happy they offer different devices now.  I foresee the lower end models flying off shelves this Christmas (which is great for us e-authors) so I'm considering grabbing a few more as gifts to stock up for the holidays.


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

I've been using the Kindle app on my iPhone...been reading books on PDAs/phones since 2006.

Now I want an actual Kindle too, but on the cheap.  All I need is to download a book, flip-flip-flip through the pages, then read the next book.  Don't really want ads.  Pretty simple requirements, so I'm pretty sure I'm gonna get the $109 basic model.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm getting the Special Offer Kindle Touch with 3G and wifi - I decided since I am always using the 3G to get books in the car or on a ferry I'm not willing to give that up...but I can't wait for the touch I keep trying to use touch on my K2 and get annoyed that it doesn't work   and once everyone explained how the Special Offer thing worked I decided that was the way to go on that.  

Now should I sell my K2 with a red leather cover? I would still have a DX that I love also..


----------



## frizico (Oct 18, 2010)

Is anyone worried about finger smudges being so annoying while reading or am I just ocd about that??

For some reason the touchscreen is just not appealing to me (although the extra battery life is amazing).  I recently lost my K3 and I've been waiting for the new ones to come out to get a replacement - but I'm likely going to revert back to the K3 - I love that keyboard!


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm getting a Kindle Touch WiFi with Special Offers and a Kindle Fire.  Getting the Fire mostly for Amazon Prime videos and web browsing (hoping for a Netflix and Hulu app eventually), the K-Touch will be where most of my reading gets done.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

frizico said:


> Is anyone worried about finger smudges being so annoying while reading or am I just ocd about that??
> 
> For some reason the touchscreen is just not appealing to me (although the extra battery life is amazing). I recently lost my K3 and I've been waiting for the new ones to come out to get a replacement - but I'm likely going to revert back to the K3 - I love that keyboard!


I use an iPad and I found I don't notice the smudges most of the time and I just wipe them off if they are bothering me - I do find that if I take it somewhere and the light is different I notice it more but again I just wipe it off and I'm good to go. I always have a microfiber cloth near me somewhere for my glasses .. So I just use that.. I think it is like wearing glasses - you get so you don't notice what they get like during the day but if you take them off you are amazed that you can see out of it


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Well I'm pleased with the new offerings - the cheapest ($79) is a perfect eReader for me and most other people I'm sure.  It's cheap, compact, has bezel page-turn buttons and... it's cheap


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

frizico said:


> Is anyone worried about finger smudges being so annoying while reading or am I just ocd about that??
> 
> For some reason the touchscreen is just not appealing to me (although the extra battery life is amazing). I recently lost my K3 and I've been waiting for the new ones to come out to get a replacement - but I'm likely going to revert back to the K3 - I love that keyboard!


I assume you are referring to the Kindle Touch and not the Fire. I mentioned this earlier (below)...



jd78 said:


> I still think the "Fingerprint" issue is being exaggerated. The screen on the touch will be the same as the K3 since the touch uses IR sensors in the bezel. I've tested my K3 screen by touching and acting like it was a touch screen and the fingerprints are really hard to notice (I have to really be looking for them). I can see this being a problem if you are eating something fried or greasy and using the Kindle, but under normal use I don't think it will be an issue. I think a lot of people are comparing the fingerprint issue with glass screens and assume it will be similar, but it's not.


I just don't see it being an issue. We aren't talking about a glossy plastic or glass screen. We are talking about the matte, anti-glare (which happens to be also anti-fingerprint), Kindle screen that we are used to. Fingerprints are just not that visible.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

My question is, how do you hold the touch? The pictures I see at Amazon show it being held with the thumb on the bottom area. I'd think the thumb would quickly tire out.


----------



## Tom S. Figueiredo (Sep 1, 2011)

The *$79 Kindle* seems to be the best option. I think it could be "*THE EREADER*" if you just want to read your books. It is really cheap!


----------



## ronvitale (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm probably going to get the Kindle Fire. I'll be able to read on it, send quick and easy emails and the kids can play their games or we can watch short YouTube movies. The price is a great draw for me.

But I'm also thinking of a Kindle Touch 3G for my mom and mother-in-law. Both are interested in a Kindle, but didn't like the keyboard as the buttons were so small. Having a touch screen will probably sell them on it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Tom S. Figueiredo said:


> The *$79 Kindle* seems to be the best option. I think it could be "*THE EREADER*" if you just want to read your books. It is really cheap!


I agree that it is attractive. Small size and low price. I ordered mine less than half an hour after it was announced!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> You probably already saw this but just in case...the $79 dollar version is going to have an on screen keyboard where you select one letter at a time with the 5-way button. Probably fine for single word searches or looking for a book in the Kindle store, but not for notetaking or other uses.


Yep, that's what I meant by digital keyboard. Probably poor wording on my part.

I don't think I've EVER taken a note in all the years I've had a Kindle, so I won't even notice if that's suddenly more difficult.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

CS said:


> Yep, that's what I meant by digital keyboard. Probably poor wording on my part.
> 
> I don't think I've EVER taken a note in all the years I've had a Kindle, so I won't even notice if that's suddenly more difficult.


I agree....I don't use the keyboard much myself


----------



## decemberroses (Jul 1, 2010)

I just ordered the Kindle touch WiFi+3g. I have had a Nook Color for a couple of months, and I _love_ the touchscreen so much. I was way too excited to see the new Kindles today. The Kindle Touch sounds way better than the non-color Nook touch though and with 3g for only $10 more than the Nook. This will make the fourth Kindle I have bought in less than a year and a half. New ones keep coming out, and I pass on my older ones to various family. Right now, hubby and I each have a Kindle as well as the Nook color. We'll probably pass the Kindle 2nd gen on to our daughter, hubby gets my Kindle 3rd gen, and I get the Kindle Touch.


----------



## Sam Rivers (May 22, 2011)

I have the Kindle 3 now, but since the $79 Kindle is a lot lighter, I may consider it. I never use the keyboard anyway. I had a shoulder replacement last year and less weight is important to me.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

JimJ said:


> I'm getting a Kindle Touch WiFi with Special Offers and a Kindle Fire. Getting the Fire mostly for Amazon Prime videos and web browsing (hoping for a Netflix and Hulu app eventually), the K-Touch will be where most of my reading gets done.


I saying that to a friend last night. With their already big android app store that will be compatible with the kindle fire I wonder if there is already a Netflix & hulu app. I've never been in that app store, I don't have an android device. But that would be pretty sweet.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I agree....I don't use the keyboard much myself


I keep my non-fiction on my kindle app on the iPad. I do that so its easier to take notes & highlight. Much easier to use that. I keep all of my training books & presentation books so i can easily reference them for work. Fiction of course goes on the K3.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm really torn on this.
For now, I'm completely happy with my original Kindle and will be until it wears out. I have no intention of replacing it until something breaks. I love it.

When it does break, there's every possibility that there will be some other kind of Kindle out there   so I wouldn't even predict what I might do.

Except I think I will stick with the eInk variaties to save my eyes. It's too hard to read the shiny/glare-ridden screens, esp. since I have to do that 9 hours a day, anyway, for my job.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Hoping for the Kindle Fire for my B-Day.    Love our K3s so in no hurry to get any of the new ones.    Will wait for reviews and see if we need new ones at some point which we would want.


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm thinking at least another year or two will need to pass before I buy a new ereader.  Of course I'll get something if I manage to break my k2i, and right now that would possibly be either a k3 or the little bitty one with the buttons.  I use the keyboard though!  At work I look up things in taber's and the IV drug book and I can't imagine doing that without a keyboard.  Touch anything, does not appeal to me.  So I would have to play with a little bitty one and see how the thing works.  It would be nice if it came with 3G.

The fire looks like fun, but hello I have a computer, two tv's, a sewing and crochet backlog that is shameful, two cats and a dog; we don't lack for entertainment around here.  Plus I spent six hundred bucks last month on new glasses, and I find that this year my eyes can stand looking at a nice, bright color screen for about two hours tops.  I'm going to have to settle for being old and grateful that I can see.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

After being tempted for about ten minutes by the Touch WiFi I asked hubby for the $79 (actually $109, international without SO) model.
It sounds perfect as a travel reader: lighter, smaller, handier to keep in my handbag. My K3 will be the main home reader, the new one will be the load/read/delete Kindle.
Besides, given that Italian can be set as the default language for this model, my mother can try it too (she has impaired vision and doesn't read English).


----------



## vsch (Mar 5, 2009)

My son bought the $79 Kindle to use on his commute on public transit from school to work so he doesnt have to use his ipad.  says he will feel much better pulling out the kindle instead of the ipad on the T in Boston.
We preordered a touch for my HS age daughter for her English reading.  She doesnt like to read, so hopefully this might make it more bearable for her. 
My oldest loves her Kindle three we gave her for her Bday. She is a Ph.D student, a research assistant and an adjunct professor.....she reads a lot!
I will keep my Kindle three and the only reason I have that is because I elbowed the screen of my Kindle two last spring.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm still lost in a sea of kindles.  Can someone tell me how useful the 3g with sort-of web browsing is?  Does it work for email in a pinch?  Can you really look up something like restaurant phone number or is it so cumbersome that it's not worth it for that aspect?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We don't know about the new Kindles yet, but, as regards the Keyboard Kindle (K3), in my opinion, the browser will work for many web based email services in a pinch.  But if I had any other device available -- including a smart phone or even a dumb phone that I could call 411 on -- that would probably be faster.

I would assume the new Kindles would be similar -- except the Fire which is reported to have a much more fully featured and zippy browser -- but there has been some discussion that Amazon has limited web access via 3G to basic sites like their own and Wikipedia.  Access may not be limited via WiFi -- which makes sense, Amazon doesn't have to pay for that.  But, even there, I wouldn't expect any better browser experience than with the K3.


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

I ordered 2 of the $79 Kindles for my (by then 12 year old) twin nieces for Christmas.  We were going to put them in layaway at ToysRus but something told me we should wait.  I'm glad we did.  This price is much better when ordering 2 at a time.  I've already put some of the free books on there for them so that they'll be ready to go as soon as they come out of the box, but am holding off on actual $$$ book purchases so that they can pick those themselves.  I'm thinking gift cards will be good for that. -now where do i buy those again?-  My Kindle purchases all get billed directly to the credit card.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks Ann.  Yes, I'd expect it to be a better browser too--but for travel... won't do me much good without 3g.  It's still a consideration though...dang it.  I need one of each!


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Here is a flowchart to help you choose.

http://lifehacker.com/5845092/the-pick-your-kindle-flowchart-helps-you-decide-which-is-the-perfect-kindle-for-you


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

So I ordered the Touch 3G yesterday, now I just caved and ordered the Fire too with the black leather case with stand. Hey, I just had neck surgery last week, I deserve it right? ( I feel like I need a bit of enabling, feel free to enable away ) plus I'll probably sell my K3 and Nook Color, so that'll provide most of the money I need. I can probably think of more ways to justify it with a bit of help  
I'm also kind of a tech wh**re so that's another reason. 

Oh and I ordered through the KB link, so it's helping out KB too .........


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I pre-ordered the fire.
I have a 13" ASUS duo core ultra-light laptop with camera speakers, HDMI.
And my K2 is going nowhere.
But I think there IS a place for a tablet and Amazon has hit it - and with the right price.
If I want to take good pictures or videos, I will use my camera, not a phone even, thank you.
I see that the fire has a "keyboard" but one will only be able to use it with two fingers I think.  but then I have my laptop for significant typing.  
I HAVE used my K2 keyboard to make editing comments on docs.  And I didn't like it.  Try to always get a .doc file and use MS-Word on a computer now.

I would not have paid more than $200 for any of the tablets that are out there.  Most have serious limitations.  So the fire is a good item for me.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

monkeyluis said:


> Here is a flowchart to help you choose.
> 
> http://lifehacker.com/5845092/the-pick-your-kindle-flowchart-helps-you-decide-which-is-the-perfect-kindle-for-you


Thanks for that. It had some features listed I wasn't aware of (like the adapter doesn't come with the 79 dollar model. Kinda key data there.)


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

I pre-ordered the Fire yesterday (9:00 AM PDT).  

I see it as something completely different than my K3 and I'll still use my K3 for reading, although the Touch looks like a desirable replacement that might be even easier to use for reading.  I've been an Amazon customer for years and have had Prime for at least 4 years, and the Fire is designed to fit right in with that.  I see it mostly as a very portable Web browser and media device but with a larger and more useful screen than my Android phone.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

rla:  you can buy GC's directly from Amazon.  They are billed to your CC then you get them via email and then you apply them to the account.  If the kids Kindles will be registered to your account you'll just need to keep track separately how much credit each one has.  

But what you might want to do is set up a separate account for them to share.  You'd have to put the CC in at first but then once it's funded with GC's you can remove the CC.  That way they can't buy anything more than is in the budget.  Make it your or a parent's email address so an adult always knows when they've purchased something.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

MariaESchneider said:


> Thanks for that. It had some features listed I wasn't aware of (like the adapter doesn't come with the 79 dollar model. Kinda key data there.)


Yup. You're welcome. If you're already a kinder you're all set, unless you give away or sell your kindle & include the adapter. I'm sure it will at least come with a USB cable which you can the use any USB power brick. Radio Shack has some cheap ones, or you could just plug into the computer. I like this belkin I got which has 3 AC outlets & 2 USB ports. Better option than the 1 USB port adapter they are upwelling on the kindle page.

http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-Mini-Surge-Protector-Charger/dp/B0015DYMVO/ref=dp_cp_ob_e_title_0


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

monkeyluis said:


> Yup. You're welcome. If you're already a kinder you're all set, unless you give away or sell your kindle & include the adapter. I'm sure it will at least come with a USB cable which you can the use any USB power brick. Radio Shack has some cheap ones, or you could just plug into the computer. I like this belkin I got which has 3 AC outlets & 2 USB ports. Better option than the 1 USB port adapter they are upwelling on the kindle page.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-Mini-Surge-Protector-Charger/dp/B0015DYMVO/ref=dp_cp_ob_e_title_0


We have a couple of USB power bricks (knowing my husband, I'd put the number at 5. Random guess, but I'm probably close.) Again, thanks. Handy chart because I keep forgetting which one does x but not y...


----------



## tamborine (May 16, 2009)

Well, it didn't take me long to cave  . I just preordered the SO Touch, after preordering the Fire yesterday.


----------



## andybech (Apr 2, 2009)

I think I am ordering the Fire. I have a K2 where the battery is starting to go, but I can still use that for reading outside. Am a little wary of the Fire for reading long term, but since color e-ink is a couple years away I will probably see this as an interim solution. Would prefer a 3G version of course, though I am pretty sure they would limit the 3G to syncing and not streaming/browsing.


----------



## decemberroses (Jul 1, 2010)

monkeyluis said:


> I like this belkin I got which has 3 AC outlets & 2 USB ports. Better option than the 1 USB port adapter they are upwelling on the kindle page.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-Mini-Surge-Protector-Charger/dp/B0015DYMVO/ref=dp_cp_ob_e_title_0


I, too, totally missed that certain ones didn't come with the adapter. Kinda weird, really. I do have one for our other Kindle, but I like this Belkin charger in your link. That would come in very handy for my nightstand outlet where I never have enough plugs anyway, and the Kindle can be plugged in right there. Thanks!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

The Fire and the Touch 3G.
I blame credit luvmy4brats!
At first, I just ordered the Fire, then noticed that luvmy4brats ordered both and thought, "what a great idea!", so now I'm looking forward to them both.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

ayuryogini said:


> The Fire and the Touch 3G.
> I blame credit luvmy4brats!
> At first, I just ordered the Fire, then noticed that luvmy4brats ordered both and thought, "what a great idea!", so now I'm looking forward to them both.


I get blamed for everything...


----------



## wholesalestunna (Aug 5, 2011)

After seeing all the posts and now pics on here about the new kindles, I placed my order for a Kindle with Special offers tonight. You can't beat $79.00.


----------



## sams (Aug 26, 2010)

I will be ordering the new Kindle that's $79. Can't really beat that-- Ads or not.

Wish me luck though, as I didn't have the best of luck with the Kindle 3 and so hopefully this one is the one. From my understanding there is no gluing the bezel to the screen on the new ones and so that's good. All 4 of mine had places there the glue came unglued.


----------



## SilverMaple (Oct 20, 2010)

None.  My K3 works great, I like the keyboard, and I'm not getting a new Oberon cover every time there's a new Kindle... like mine too much!

The Fire is interesting, but it really doesn't do anything a smartphone won't do.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I would point out that PCMag has provided a report reminding us that Bezos said one should pre-order right away for the fire.  This implies that there could be short supplies, if it is successful.

Just sayin.....


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> I pre-ordered the Fire...as a possible gift for one of my sons for Christmas.
> 
> I also pre-ordered the Touch 3G for myself....and the new lighted cases....LOVE that the light is now centered above the kindle, instead of at the corner. That will light the kindle more evenly. Can't wait...hurry up Nov. 21!


I ordered two covers, one for my Touch and one for the one I ordered for my son for Christmas. I think I also will like the newly designed lighted cover. I sent the lighted cover for the K3 back because the bottom left corner was just too dark for me to read. I agree that this design will be much better. Also, I like the design of the cover and the way it powers the Touch without hinges. Very sleek look.


----------



## texas_nightowl (Aug 13, 2010)

I ordered a K3...sorry, Kindle Keyboard...yesterday.  I'm upgrading from a K1 and really considered the $79 model since I knew I wanted side buttons for page turns which meant no for the touch. Picked the K3 over the new, $79 version though.


----------

